# Height ladies?



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Ok, since someone else is too scared, Ill do it. How tall are the ladies of ENWorld?

Edit: I meant to put a poll in this but I guessed I messed it up.

I'm 6'3" barefoot.


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Yeesh ... Mammals!   

[giggles to himself and creeps off to another thread]


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it too late to do a poll? You should be able to add it in.




Fixed it.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Fixed it.



Yep and I fixed my post.


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

So they're all 6'3". Wow, that's an impressive height


----------



## Pbartender (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, since someone else is too scared, Ill do it. How tall are the ladies of ENWorld?




Well...  That wasn't exactly what I'd expected from the title of the thread...

 

...not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> So they're all 6'3". Wow, that's an impressive height




I guess no one else has seen it yet.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess no one else has seen it yet.




Or many people have seen it, but their gender has been deemed irrelevant to the purposes of this poll.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

give it time. If they want to take part they will.


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess no one else has seen it yet.




Shame. This could get quite interesting! How do you know there no one taller than you?  

I suppose 6'3" isn't anything to scoff at!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Shame. This could get quite interesting! How do you know there no one taller than you?
> 
> I suppose 6'3" isn't anything to scoff at!




I know several women taller than me.


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

Ooooh, really? Sounds cool. I knew a woman who was very tall, 6'2" maybe, but thin (not just my definition of thin either!  ), which was no good! =p


----------



## kenobi65 (May 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or many people have seen it, but their gender has been deemed irrelevant to the purposes of this poll.




Indeed...as I am ineligible to take this poll, I can't even see the results! :weeps;


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

You can just click view poll results....


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Drat ... Ferret beat me to it.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 16, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> You can just click view poll results....




All these years, and I never noticed that dang button.  Wow.  Ya learn something new every day.


----------



## Piratecat (May 16, 2007)

I saw the title, and thought you meant clothing size...

You may get a better response if you change the thread title to "height"!


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I saw the title, and thought you meant clothing size...
> 
> You may get a better response if you change the thread title to "height"!




Shame....but yes height would get the response you want...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 17, 2007)

I voted my wife's height (6').  She's spoiled me on average-height women, who all now seem too short.


----------



## xrpsuzi (May 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the shorties.

5'3'' I grew like a sprout until about 12, and since then I've only grown 2 or 3 inches.

-suzi


----------



## Dog Moon (May 17, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I saw the title, and thought you meant clothing size...
> 
> You may get a better response if you change the thread title to "height"!




Agreed.  I saw the name and was like 'woah, is that an appropriate subject for EnWorld?'  Guess everyone knows what I was thinking of.  Yeah, typical guy.  

Maybe that'll be the next poll.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know several women taller than me.




It would be so cool to take a picture together Goldmoon.  My 4'11, your 6'3...just to prove that sexy women come in all sizes.    

Plus, it would be Aeson's fantasy to see us both in the same photo.  pssst...he thinks you are kinda hot.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> It would be so cool to take a picture together Goldmoon.  My 4'11, your 6'3...just to prove that sexy women come in all sizes.
> 
> Plus, it would be Aeson's fantasy to see us both in the same photo.  pssst...he thinks you are kinda hot.



I would pay for the plane tickets to get the two of you together. I hope to see more than just the two of you in a picture but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Agamon (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know several women taller than me.




Phone numbers?


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

No "I'm a guy" option?


----------



## Agamon (May 17, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> No "I'm a guy" option?




Yeah, that would ruin the poll, I think...


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would ruin the poll, I think...



No, guys voting for anything else would ruin the poll...


----------



## Sharon Macguire (May 17, 2007)

I voted, I'm 6'1", and not even -that- tall around here.


----------



## diaglo (May 17, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I voted my wife's height (6').  She's spoiled me on average-height women, who all now seem too short.



good idea.

i voted for my wife's height.

diaglo "just to see the poll" Ooi


----------



## Pbartender (May 17, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I saw the name and was like 'woah, is that an appropriate subject for EnWorld?'  Guess everyone knows what I was thinking of.  Yeah, typical guy.




No kidding...  I saw "4'10" or shorter" as the least option, and thought, "   Good Heavens! What kind of boys did this girl grow up with, and what were they eating?"


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> It would be so cool to take a picture together Goldmoon.  My 4'11, your 6'3...just to prove that sexy women come in all sizes.
> 
> Plus, it would be Aeson's fantasy to see us both in the same photo.  pssst...he thinks you are kinda hot.




Its always nice to be thought of as "hot"

I think the picture would be interesting. I tent to gravitate towards tall friends. I dont have any girlfriends your height.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its always nice to be thought of as "hot"
> 
> I think the picture would be interesting. I tent to gravitate towards tall friends. I dont have any girlfriends your height.



Good you both agree. Let's get down to the good stuff.  











I have no shame.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Dawnna Liberty said:
			
		

> I voted, I'm 6'1", and not even -that- tall around here.




But still very sexy.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2007)

Dawnna Liberty said:
			
		

> I voted, I'm 6'1", and not even -that- tall around here.




Where's "here"?  Amazonia?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Where's "here"?  Amazonia?




Yes and I am or queen!


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes and I am or queen!



Hail to the Queen, baby!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 17, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news Goldmoon, but according to the tables in the SRD, you are either an illegal build (Human female maximum height is 6' 1") or you could be a half-orc.


----------



## Aurora (May 17, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news Goldmoon, but according to the tables in the SRD, you are either an illegal build (Human female maximum height is 6' 1") or you could be a half-orc.



ROFL


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news Goldmoon, but according to the tables in the SRD, you are either an illegal build (Human female maximum height is 6' 1") or you could be a half-orc.



BOO!

SRD is not written in stone. The table can be adjusted.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news Goldmoon, but according to the tables in the SRD, you are either an illegal build (Human female maximum height is 6' 1") or you could be a half-orc.




Half-orc? Oh hells no. I must be illegal.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I must be illegal.




In seventeen states, plus the District of Columbia.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> In seventeen states, plus the District of Columbia.




Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## Aurora (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> BOO!
> 
> SRD is not written in stone. The table can be adjusted.



Don't tell a few of the die-hards on this site anything like that. They'll call you a blasphemer and tell you you aren't playing real D&D. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't tell a few of the die-hards on this site anything like that. They'll call you a blasphemer and tell you you aren't playing real D&D. *rolls eyes*



When they come after me with the bat'leths and Highlander replica swords I'll start to worry.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> When they come after me with the bat'leths and Highlander replica swords I'll start to worry.




Ill defend you.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill defend you.



My bodyguard.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> My bodyguard.




Well I'm no Kevin Costner.....


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I'm no Kevin Costner.....



That's ok. You can be Adam Baldwin. Ever see him in 'My Bodyguard'? First movie I ever saw him in.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's ok. You can be Adam Baldwin. Ever see him in 'My Bodyguard'? First movie I ever saw him in.




Cant I be a bodyguard without a penis? (can I say that word here?)


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cant I be a bodyguard without a penis? (can I say that word here?)



Yes you can on both counts.


----------



## Aurora (May 17, 2007)

Adam Baldwin beats Kevn Costner hands down any day. 

Speaking of being in my bunk.....


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Adam Baldwin beats Kevn Costner hands down any day.
> 
> Speaking of being in my bunk.....




LOL


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Adam Baldwin beats Kevn Costner hands down any day.
> 
> Speaking of being in my bunk.....



Kevin gets to be the bad guy in his next movie. He might change some minds.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kevin gets to be the bad guy in his next movie. He might change some minds.




I like him in most movies. He's already been a bad guy by the way.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 17, 2007)

I can vote~


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can vote~




I thought you were male Galeros....


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like him in most movies. He's already been a bad guy by the way.



Really?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Really?




Yep, I think the movie was "A Perfect World".


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (May 17, 2007)

This is what I love about the internet.  You have a poll asking women how tall they are, yet you have absolutely no way of knowing whether any of the respondents are actually women.

Personally, I suspect that women comprise about 1% of Enworld's population; the rest are either guys or guys playing a female avatar.

By the way, I'm a woman.  My real name is Megan.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> This is what I love about the internet.  You have a poll asking weomen how tall they are, yet you have absolutely no way of knowing whether any of the respondents are actually women.
> 
> Personally, I suspect that women comprise about 1% of Enworld's population; the rest are either guys or guys playing a female avatar.
> 
> By the way, I'm a woman.  My real name is Megan.




Id imagine thet no one on this sight is a weoman. I dont know how many women we have though, I cant speak for everyone else.


----------



## Biohazard (May 17, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> This is what I love about the internet.  You have a poll asking weomen how tall they are, yet you have absolutely no way of knowing whether any of the respondents are actually women.
> 
> Personally, I suspect that women comprise about 1% of Enworld's population; the rest are either guys or guys playing a female avatar.




1% is perhaps a bit low, but I doubt it's more than 10%.  Something as geeky as RPGs doesn't attract many babes, that's for sure.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Biohazard said:
			
		

> 1% is perhaps a bit low, but I doubt it's more than 10%.  Something as geeky as RPGs doesn't attract many babes, that's for sure.




10% sounds right probably.


----------



## Aurora (May 17, 2007)

Biohazard said:
			
		

> 1% is perhaps a bit low, but I doubt it's more than 10%.  Something as geeky as RPGs doesn't attract many babes, that's for sure.



Babes can be geeks too!    The percentage of female gamers has grown a lot over the years. Granted, a large amount of those were prolly brought in by boyfriends, older brothers, or husbands, but still!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Babes can be geeks too!    The percentage of female gamers has grown a lot over the years. Granted, a large amount of those were prolly brought in by boyfriends, older brothers, or husbands, but still!




I'll claim the geek part but Im not sure Im a babe. lol depends on what kind of ass day I'm having.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Biohazard said:
			
		

> 1% is perhaps a bit low, but I doubt it's more than 10%.  Something as geeky as RPGs doesn't attract many babes, that's for sure.



With that kind of attitude it won't.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'll claim the geek part but Im not sure Im a babe. lol depends on what kind of ass day I'm having.



I've offered to give you a fair *ass*ment.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've offered to give you a fair *ass*ment.




Oooooo, that was stretching it just a wee bit.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oooooo, that was stretching it just a wee bit.



You didn't find it very punny?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 17, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> This is what I love about the internet.  You have a poll asking women how tall they are, yet you have absolutely no way of knowing whether any of the respondents are actually women.
> 
> Personally, I suspect that women comprise about 1% of Enworld's population; the rest are either guys or guys playing a female avatar.
> 
> By the way, I'm a woman.  My real name is Megan.




Megan, I know this is harsh, but looking at your picture here you are one very unattractive woman.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, since someone else is too scared, Ill do it. How tall are the ladies of ENWorld?
> 
> Edit: I meant to put a poll in this but I guessed I messed it up.
> 
> I'm 6'3" barefoot.




I am NOT scared. I just didn't feel it appropriate to throw the question out there like I was trawling for halibut...hmph!

And I didn't feel like getting attacked by female gamers...

Wait. What am I SAYING?!?   

You win, GM, point well taken.

PS: Six foot three is the size for me...chuckle...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I am NOT scared. I just didn't feel it appropriate to throw the question out there like I was trawling for halibut...hmph!
> 
> And I didn't feel like getting attacked by female gamers...
> 
> ...




I dont see it as any reason to attack you. Asking height is no big deal. Its not like youre asking out measurements or dress size.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Babes can be geeks too!    The percentage of female gamers has grown a lot over the years. Granted, a large amount of those were prolly brought in by boyfriends, older brothers, or husbands, but still!




Indeed.  In one of the groups I DM, of the 9 players, 4 of them are women.

My wife's an avid gamer (she's one of the 4 above), and I met her (as well as one of my ex-girlfriends) through gaming.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont see it as any reason to attack you. Asking height is no big deal. Its not like youre asking out measurements or dress size.



What are your measurements and dress size?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont see it as any reason to attack you. Asking height is no big deal. Its not like youre asking out measurements or dress size.




I know that, internally. But while I may be low on conscience, and have an inability to feel guilt, or shame, I still have a tendency to be reserved unless among small groups or those I've come to trust.   

Consider it a defense mechanism. It's inherent in the design.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Babes can be geeks too!    The percentage of female gamers has grown a lot over the years. Granted, a large amount of those were prolly brought in by boyfriends, older brothers, or husbands, but still!




Agreed. I've had up to 3 women in my campaign at any one time, 5 all told over the last 12 years, and most of my female friends are gamers on one level or another.

Several of them were gamers before meeting their eventual SO's.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are your measurements and dress size?




Remember, she does possess "Boot to the Head" as a (Ex) special combat ability...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Remember, she does possess "Boot to the Head" as a (Ex) special combat ability...




I was just going to pretend I didnt read that.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was just going to pretend I didnt read that.



You know I'm just joking.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Remember, she does possess "Boot to the Head" as a (Ex) special combat ability...




Ed Gruberman...come closer, so that you may learn.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know I'm just joking.




I know.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Ed Gruberman...come closer, so that you may learn.




Point for Kenobi65!


----------



## Jeysie (May 17, 2007)

6'3"?   Wow...

I myself am 5'7". I thought I would have ended up taller, since I was always one of the tallest kids (of both genders) in my classes when I was younger.

But then I sort of stalled out for a few years when I was in high school. I remember walking into the cafeteria on my first day of being a freshman, and taking my first gander at the seniors...

And I swear the first thought in my head was, "Holy crap! When did all the boys get so blasted TALL?!"

Puberty sucks. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Jeysie said:
			
		

> And I swear the first thought in my head was, "Holy crap! When did all the boys get so blasted TALL?!"




It's as close to a male conspiracy as we can manage...we're all concentrating on being short until about 15, and then we let go and pop about a foot just to make you feel insecure...


----------



## Jeysie (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's as close to a male conspiracy as we can manage...we're all concentrating on being short until about 15, and then we let go and pop about a foot just to make you feel insecure...




You know, I almost can believe that.

One example that comes to mind... when I was a wee one, there was a fellow I was best friends with for several years who was cursed with being short. The kids used to pick on the poor boy all the time. I even still have a fifth grade picture of the two of us where you can't see my head because my mom had to tilt the camera down to get his head in the shot!

I lost touch with him during high school... but then I saw him again when we were in our very early twenties. In the intervening years he'd gone from being almost a head shorter than me to being almost a head taller. I suspect nobody picks on him any more.

Mother Nature has a twisted sense of humor, she does.

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 17, 2007)

Lousy bellcurve.  Is there something about EN World gamer women that causes them to be equally distributed in height?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Jeysie said:
			
		

> ...he'd gone from being almost a head shorter than me to being almost a head taller...




Indeed, a not uncommon occurence. Girls tend to get the height first, boys tend to get more, later...



			
				Jeysie said:
			
		

> Mother Nature has a twisted sense of humor, she does.




I've always found it to more a sense of justice actually...comeuppence, if you will, for those who abuse their size in the early years. I was one of the tall ones, so I rather disliked the tall folks who were bullies. Gave the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Lousy bellcurve.  Is there something about EN World gamer women that causes them to be equally distributed in height?




Consider it to be an appropriate sample then...I mean, you actually want to see a bell curve, unless you expect there is something inconsistent with the population.

I for one welcome our female bell-curve overladies...

Nope, that didn't come out right either...must work on the word placement algorithms in the "Witty and Amusing" subroutines...(wanders away distracted)


----------



## kenobi65 (May 18, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Lousy bellcurve.  Is there something about EN World gamer women that causes them to be equally distributed in height?




More like "lousy sample size."

At this moment, a grand total of 15 people have responded to the poll.  Even if the heights of EN World gamer women were normally distributed (i.e., a bell curve), I wouldn't expect to see that distribution really manifest itself until you had a lot more respondents (probably need 100 or more to really see it).


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 18, 2007)

I can't vote since I'm a guy but my wife is 5'7''-5'8'' (not sure exactly since we measure in centimetres here in Australia.  She's not an EN Worlder (or a gamer for that matter) so it's a bit of a moot point I guess.      

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2007)

Woah!  Is Diaglo really female, or is Diaglo just playing around?

Hrm, that would be an interesting poll.  Simply: Option 1: Male.  Option 2: Female.  Assuming everyone told the truth, would be interesting to see what someone truly is, especially if you thought that person different.


----------



## Aeson (May 18, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah!  Is Diaglo really female, or is Diaglo just playing around?
> 
> Hrm, that would be an interesting poll.  Simply: Option 1: Male.  Option 2: Female.  Assuming everyone told the truth, would be interesting to see what someone truly is, especially if you thought that person different.



He voted for his wife. The men on the poll are doing it so they can see the poll. All they have to do is click view results in the corner.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 18, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He voted for his wife. The men on the poll are doing it so they can see the poll. All they have to do is click view results in the corner.




Awww, that's no fun...


----------



## Wereserpent (May 18, 2007)

ratw.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 18, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah!  Is Diaglo really female, or is Diaglo just playing around?
> 
> Hrm, that would be an interesting poll.  Simply: Option 1: Male.  Option 2: Female.  Assuming everyone told the truth, would be interesting to see what someone truly is, especially if you thought that person different.




I wonder if Thanee is eligible for this post then.  In all these years, I've never figured out if Thanee is a guy or a girl.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aeson (May 18, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I wonder if Thanee is eligible for this post then.  In all these years, I've never figured out if Thanee is a guy or a girl.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



I believe Thanee is a guy. I have no clue either.


----------



## Sejs (May 18, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I've never figured out if Thanee is a guy or a girl.




Nor shall you.

Thanee's quantum gendered.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 18, 2007)

Jeysie said:
			
		

> 6'3"?   Wow...
> 
> I myself am 5'7". I thought I would have ended up taller, since I was always one of the tallest kids (of both genders) in my classes when I was younger.
> 
> ...




I know, Im a freak of nature.    Its no picnic sometimes though. Good clothes are hell to find, not to mention shoes.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 18, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Nor shall you.
> 
> Thanee's quantum gendered.




I found where her avatar is from though.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 19, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I found where her avatar is from though.




Ooooo, where's that?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 19, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, where's that?




Shes a model.

here


----------



## Dog Moon (May 19, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shes a model.
> 
> here




Finally!  For me, one of the mysterious Avatar mysteries have been solved!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2007)

Diaglo voted on this poll?!


----------



## Lady of Pain (May 19, 2007)

I am the tallest female in my family. I come from a long line of dwarves. My sister's kids aren't going to reach the 4'9, not even with hormones. Poor boys, they are teens and have to sit in booster seats. My 6yr old daughter is 3 inches shorter then them. I am 5'4 3/4 so I voted the 5'5 option.   My sister is under 4'11 as is her husband. No wonder their kids are tiny.


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2007)

I used to be 5'3", but I lost height.


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Well good morning Seonaid. 

Wondering if you would ever post in here. Please give my hellos to John!   

Hmm ... I hope the comp has not given him any more probs.


----------



## Seonaid (May 19, 2007)

I do more reading than posting on this board. 

The comp is okay. You'll have to ask him, as he uses it WAY more than I do.

Edit: P.S. Are you stalking me?


----------



## Mycanid (May 19, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I do more reading than posting on this board.
> 
> The comp is okay. You'll have to ask him, as he uses it WAY more than I do.
> 
> Edit: P.S. Are you stalking me?




No, no, no. I just logged in and BOOM ... there you were.


----------



## Aeson (May 19, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Edit: P.S. Are you stalking me?



That's my job.


----------



## Jeysie (May 19, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, Im a freak of nature.    Its no picnic sometimes though. Good clothes are hell to find, not to mention shoes.




I can sympathize, since I have huge feet myself. Technically need to wear 9 or 9 1/2 wides - though I sometimes end up buying size 10 because wide women's shoes are rare to find - and that's on the extreme upper end of what you can find readily in stores. (And even then the selection is dismal, if you're the practical sort who doesn't like heels.)

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 23, 2007)

5' 10".  Can I move to Amazonia with y'all even taller ladies?  I'd imagine, in Amazonia, there would be shoe stores that stocked size 11s and jeans with a 36 inch inseem.  And I'd be happy.  Oh so very happy.


----------



## Nilhgualcm Leahcim (May 23, 2007)

My little sister is 6' 6.5". Tall enough to frighten some of my friends when we were younger. In fact, I am the shortest in the family at 6'. My mom is 6'1". The ladies n my family are freakin' amazons.


----------



## Jesus_marley (May 23, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, Im a freak of nature.    Its no picnic sometimes though. Good clothes are hell to find, not to mention shoes.





You know you could always open your own clothing store. Called Hot and Tall.


----------



## Ferret (May 23, 2007)

Sejs said:
			
		

> Nor shall you.
> 
> Thanee's quantum gendered.




Lol! *Resists a joke about quantum meaning small*

Not seen you in ages! Hows things been on the forums?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 24, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> When they come after me with the bat'leths and Highlander replica swords I'll start to worry.




sh**! ::hides bat'leth::

You hadda find me out, didn'tya?   







 

I'm about 5'10".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 24, 2007)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> This is what I love about the internet.  You have a poll asking women how tall they are, yet you have absolutely no way of knowing whether any of the respondents are actually women.
> 
> Personally, I suspect that women comprise about 1% of Enworld's population; the rest are either guys or guys playing a female avatar.
> 
> By the way, I'm a woman.  My real name is Megan.




Or women who use male avatars or ones that are ambiguous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 24, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or women who use male avatars or ones that are ambiguous.



ROFLOMA!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 24, 2007)

Like you can tell which I am by my avatar....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 24, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like you can tell which I am by my avatar....



Regardless, I do know what gender you are. Don't worry bthough, I won't spill the beans. Unless you want me too.


----------



## Aeson (May 24, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> sh**! ::hides bat'leth::
> 
> You hadda find me out, didn'tya?
> 
> ...



You were a given.


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2007)

My compulsive nbeed to post and answer any EN World Poll had to be answered.   I entered my wife's height.     5 foot and 10 inches.


She may not be an EN Worlders but she has tried gaming.... a few times.


----------



## Harmon (May 25, 2007)

Voted for the wife- all 5'-0" of her.

Your scale won't let me vote for my daughter (all 32" of her), though I suppose I could just go to the "or less" number.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 30, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good you both agree. Let's get down to the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I whole heartedly agree, I have both my pitons (for climbing) and my miner's light, (for spelunking (keep your heads out of the gutter folks)).  Short or tall, makes no difference, female is female!


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

I just looked at the figures, and our median height is about 5'7". The outliers are any one below 4'7", and anyone above 6'8". Which is no one.  

Well I can't vote! I have to do something.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 1, 2007)

I voted 5'3" for my girlfriend. She comes to ENworld, but not the OT board.

I'm 6'8", we are quite the pair. The first time my grandma saw a picture of us together, she said, "That's the long and the short of it!"


----------



## awayfarer (Jun 1, 2007)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> I voted 5'3" for my girlfriend. She comes to ENworld, but not the OT board.
> 
> I'm 6'8", we are quite the pair. The first time my grandma saw a picture of us together, she said, "That's the long and the short of it!"




Cripes, I thought the difference between my significant other and I was big. Merkuri is 5'0 and I'm 5'9.

I once knew a 5'2 girl who had an 7'0 ex. I can't help but wonder how they met. Maybe he was looking for a contact lens.


----------



## Jeysie (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. Some of the size match-ups here are making my mental image generator hurt. 

Back when I was young and 5'4" I dated a guy who was 6'2", and I always found it kind of off-putting that I had to crane my neck to look at his face. Now I find that around 5'10" is the perfect height... my best friend is that tall, and he's just a little bit taller than me.

But then, I'm weird. Most ladies like tall men.

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 1, 2007)

Jeysie said:
			
		

> Wow. Some of the size match-ups here are making my mental image generator hurt.
> 
> Back when I was young and 5'4" I dated a guy who was 6'2", and I always found it kind of off-putting that I had to crane my neck to look at his face. Now I find that around 5'10" is the perfect height... my best friend is that tall, and he's just a little bit taller than me.
> 
> ...




Ah, but several of us men like tall women. I'm 6'1" and always preferred seeing literally eye to eye with a woman. Alas, much shorter women have always pursued me...


----------



## Ferret (Jun 1, 2007)

I like women shorter than me, but I've never had much experience with women taller than me! But my current girlfriend is 5'6" which is just about right.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 2, 2007)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> I voted 5'3" for my girlfriend. She comes to ENworld, but not the OT board.
> 
> I'm 6'8", we are quite the pair. The first time my grandma saw a picture of us together, she said, "That's the long and the short of it!"




 

[Slaps his forehead at the joke.]


----------



## Ferret (Jun 2, 2007)

That was an awful joke! I voted as my girlfriend, cos I didn't have anything else to do


----------



## crystal (Jun 12, 2007)

lol, looks as if there is not many women as short as I am. I am only 4'10" barely tall enough to not use a booster seat in the car....lol.....my hubby is 6'2"....lol.....


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 12, 2007)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> I once knew a 5'2 girl who had an 7'0 ex. I can't help but wonder how they met. Maybe he was looking for a contact lens.




Well, at that height, you can't help but look down every girl's shirt. 

Speaking of tall...I was at Chicago Midway Airport last week, waiting for a flight, when I saw a gentleman who I am pretty sure was former NBA player Manute Bol.  I mean, how many 7'7", rail-thin, very dark-skinned guys are there out there?


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 12, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> ....Speaking of tall...I was at Chicago Midway Airport last week, waiting for a flight, when I saw a gentleman who I am pretty sure was former NBA player Manute Bol.  I mean, how many 7'7", rail-thin, very dark-skinned guys are there out there?




Yeah ... several years back I was at a summer basketball camp in Syracuse when in strode an old SU player who had played in the NBA and was ... HUGE.

All of us gaped. Finally one of the attendees sheepishly walked up to him and spoke with him briefly. As he came back he had a shocked expression on his face and said: "*******! He's over 7 feet tall!"

He was no beanpole either - pretty massive in fact for a B-ball player....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Before I was even remotely interested in basketbell I met Shaq. I made the lamest comment ever, since I didn't know who he was.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Before I was even remotely interested in basketbell I met Shaq. I made the lamest comment ever, since I didn't know who he was.




You didn't ask him if he was working on a sequel to Kazaam, did you?  For that, he probably would have hit ya.


----------



## Solnath (Jun 13, 2007)

I just couldn't help but vote, so I used the average height of my ex's, who, oddly enough, have all been from 5'7" to 5'9".


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 13, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You didn't ask him if he was working on a sequel to Kazaam, did you?  For that, he probably would have hit ya.



No. I didn't care for that movie anyway. Besides, I met him before that movie came out.


----------



## krissbeth (Jun 14, 2007)

5'11".  Significant other is a little bit shorter.


----------

